# Scope return advise



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

What do you think is the best thing to do?

Two weeks ago I bought a Nikon Monarch at Scheels in Bismarck. The next day I noticed the side parallax focus was backwards. I had to dial 50 yards to be in focus at 800 yards and infinity to be in focus at 50 yards. The problem is I have some damage to my right eye and focusing for clarity does not work. I would like to run a range, then set my parallax.

I called Nikon and they said don't return it to the dealer just send it to us then you will have a perfect scope. The lady on the phone said she never heard of any such thing and asked if I had ever owned a scope before. Then I sent a letter describing the problem which they evidently never read, because they sent me a work order with the scope that came back yesterday. They looked at everything except what I described, and they didn't fix anything.

So here is the question. Do I ask Scheels to take it back since it is unused, or do I call Nikon and burn their ears? I don't know if Nikon is to arrogant to listen or incompetent.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I would go the Scheels route. Although, more than likely all they'll do is send it in just like you did. Maybe they'd have better luck dealing with Nikon, I don't know. Sounds like they are incompetent.... Or, if you have a good relationship with a certain Scheels employee, that person may just swap it out for you, since it's new. That would obviously be the right thing to do, and that's what I would expect if I was in your situation.

I deal with manufacturers as a last resort. Although I will never own another Leica range finding product again, their customer service was pretty good to deal with direct. Never had to use Nikons yet.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I would think un-used that scheels would just swap it out for ya.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I just got back from Bismarck. Scheels I will have to say I am very pleased with. I did buy a lot there this year, and evidently they remember my face well enough to help me out. Never the less it was kind of them to give me alternative choices. Bad experience with Nikon service, but a great experience with Scheels.

A new Vortex 6.5 X 20 is on the way from Midway.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

"A new Vortex 6.5 X 20 is on the way from Midway"

Too bad, I would have given you a deal on my "like new" 6.5-20 Viper. I really like mine, but am always looking to upgrade! I have seen $499 new for the mil dot reticle and 50mm obj, is that about right?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I paid $459. I'm happy to hear you like it. I kept looking at reviews on the Internet and everything sounded good. I read one complaint where a guy said it could use more eye relief on heavy recoil rifles.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I like mine quite a bit, would put them in the VXIII class with no problem. My only complaint is the cross hair is a little thicker than I would like. Not horrible, just not what I am used to. I am not sure on the eye relief, I had one on my AR-15 .223 and the other is on my DPMS .260. Not exactly hard kicking rifles!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well, for this old geezer a slightly heavy crosshair is ok. As long as I can see a prairie dog at 800 yards. I had a Nikon Monarch with the Bullet Drop Compensation reticle, and it would have made a great scope for an elephant gun. It blocked out some of the small critters I wanted to shoot at extended ranges.


----------

